# Got Notice of Complaint for "Attitude"



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

So, I'm now 1137 trips in as of two weeks ago. I only drive Uber if I absolutely need the money now, since they do not care about drivers at all. Got a text today, similar to one I got many months ago when someone complained about my car's cleanliness--I'll admit, it did need vacuuming--that somebody complained about my attitude. This is only the second complaint, at all, ever. Since its been a couple of weeks, which entitled pax waited this long to gripe about their experience in my car, trying to get Uber to remove their 1-star that they rightfully earned?

1) Purple-haired girl and her boyfriend, both very young, the male half of which called my car "a piece of s***" right outside the front passenger door, looking right at me and knowing I'd hear him. Yes, my car has body damage, yet apparently they needed a lift to the supermarket for a cool $2.40 to me, meaning neither one has a running vehicle of their own. Oh, and he wanted to sit up front with me, not in back with his girlfriend which I gently admonished him with, "Couples always sit together in back." Of course, the destination wasn't input, so the girl wants to tell me extremely last minute instructions. Well underway, I asked her why she was waiting until the last minute and pointedly insisted she let me know which lane I should be in which needed to be repeated. To her "man" (a designation the ****** didn't deserve), I pointed out, "So, you think my car's a piece of shit, huh? I mean, I couldn't help hearing you through the glass." Stunned silence, after which the girl asked, "Did you say that?" and after another awkward pause, "Oh, so you did, then." They tried to get me to let them out right in the middle of the parking lot driveway, and I insisted on safety by pulling into a spot. The girl SLAMMED my door as they exited. lol 1-star for you!

2) Two roommates, again very young and full of themselves sat around on the lawn across from their building, the pin location well away from them. As I figured rounded a block to pull up in front of them, they finally stood up with, "Yeah, I saw you waiting over there." As I pulled away from the corner, "Turn right here!" the blonde ordered, which would have necessitated a quick turn on the wrong side of the road. "I'll just turn right ahead." "It's quicker that way!" "No, it isn't," I retorted, because this was true and she was just wanted to boss the stupid Uber woman around. "Actually, it is; whatever," or something similarly snotty and insistent. "It's the same difference, really," I continued, to which she said, "I'm not going to keep arguing with you, so we'll just say that's true," very condescendingly. The zaftig brunette squeaked, "****-****-****-****-****!" to punish me for my assertiveness and take away from my attractiveness, as apparently to her, only woman who are lesbians stick up for themselves or drive for Uber. I seriously thought about pulling over, putting them on the curb and not charging them, but reporting the homophobic slur to Fuber. The brat had such a smug look as I looked back at her, like, "Ha, ha; you can't do anything about it!" I put some country music on at Blondie's request, and she tried to turn all sweet, asking me, "So, how are you doing today?" I was in no mood, said, "Fine," and turned up the song. She wasn't going to fool me that my rating would be anything but 1-star, and after she and her friend took videos of themselves in my car the whole ten minutes to Costa Mesa, I was relieved to drop them off. I yelled after them when I noticed a cute little pink lighter left on the seat, and they kept walking. So, I just decided to keep it and give them their justly earned rating.

3) Immediately after off the couple of beotches, got an immediate ping from someone leaving the bar. Maybe I shouldn't have shared the bad experience or rating with the thirty-something couple, who didn't seem bothered but may have decided to hit me hard just for complaining. lol

In any event, I feel that whoever pleaded to have their bad score thrown out has been educated about what not to do to drivers, who are not helpless to deliver just retribution. Just hope they get to keep their rating for a while so drivers may opt out of transporting their ungrateful selves anytime soon.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

So, just so I understand, you: 

1) Accepted passengers that were clearly displeased with your offered services.
A) Began the ride without a destination address
B) Criticized the riders seating choices while arguably insulting and assuming their relationship
 C) Continued the ride despite unsafe directions
D) Picked a fight with your passengers

2) Accepted passengers that consider you a puppet
A) Argued with pasengers about route
B) Didn't eject abusive passengers, instead opting to
C) Compete in the Passive-Aggressive ***** Olympics and win the Gold

3) Whine and ***** about customers to other customers

The correct answer key:

1) Cancel
2) Cancel
3) STFU

So, the question here is, are you posting just to vent, or to express your surprise that its taken 1100 rides before someone rightfully complained about your terrible ****ing attitude?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Somebody is feeling inadequate tonight.  I feel sorry for it.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Somebody is feeling inadequate tonight.  I feel sorry for it.


What? That doesn't even make sense?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

What's so hard to understand, angry little man? I'm laughing at you and your uptight response.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

you should quit honestly. because you will get a lot of pax like that,, they will judge your car. also the Socal rate is awful and not worth all this drama. also if you do nights thats another reason not to do this as i am a 240lb weight lifter have had issues with bad pax at night.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> What's so hard to understand, angry little man? I'm laughing at you and your uptight response.


Yeah, you're right, I can't imagine your attitude being a problem, you obviously have no attitude whatsoever. Clearly.

To anyone else reading this, there's an old saying you should live by:

If everyone you meet smells like dog shit, check under your own shoe first.

To d'Uber, thank you for sharing this wonderful parable!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> So, just so I understand, you:
> 
> 1) Accepted passengers that were clearly displeased with your offered services.
> A) Began the ride without a destination address
> ...


+1

Hell, +1000. Duber seems to have never worked in customer service. You're going to have to deal with all of humanity, the good and the bad. Duber clearly has no knowledge of how to disarm a nasty situation and deal with assholes without getting your ego involved. You can either put on the customer service face and then righteously 1-star and/or file report on bad behavior knowing you did everything you could or you can pick fights and deal with the negative feedback you rightly deserve for sucking at this. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh, I do see the point of being professional in the face of rudeness, and let it slip in these cases after so many rides (1,000+) full of jackasses. The rudeness being displayed by IDriveNashville and BostonBarry amounts to nothing more than a couple of bullies attacking a woman. I can see your feelings of inadequacy from 3,000 miles away.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> you should quit honestly. because you will get a lot of pax like that,, they will judge your car. also the Socal rate is awful and not worth all this drama. also if you do nights thats another reason not to do this as i am a 240lb weight lifter have had issues with bad pax at night.


After 1,134 rides, I'm grateful to have a full-time career as a college educated professional where people see me as I am, not trying to treat me as a doormat. The interior of my car is holding up nicely, and the body damage will be fixed after I replace the transmission to the tune of $3,000. Then, it will make sense to get the work done. As for working nights, only a couple of times did I try and it wasn't for me, and weekdays belong to business development. Since I only work (very seldom) weekend days, mostly the experience is positive, except for paying Uber's field operation costs and them not having the driver's back. I am leaning toward not doing it all, as there really is no need on my part and I have no incentive to take a bunch of abuse from pax, not to mention the likes of IDriveNashville and BostonBarry.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> After 1,134 rides, I'm grateful to have a full-time career as a college educated professional where people see me as I am, not trying to treat me as a doormat. The interior of my car is holding up nicely, and the body damage will be fixed after I replace the transmission to the tune of $3,000. Then, it will make sense to get the work done. As for working nights, only a couple of times did I try and it wasn't for me, and weekdays belong to business development. Since I only work (very seldom) weekend days, mostly the experience is positive, except for paying Uber's field operation costs and them not having the driver's back. I am leaning toward not doing it all, as there really is no need on my part and I have no incentive to take a bunch of abuse from pax, not to mention the likes of IDriveNashville and BostonBarry.


wow $3k for transmission replacement must be the real reason you're testy.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> The rudeness being displayed by IDriveNashville and BostonBarry amounts to nothing more than a couple of bullies attacking a woman.


LMFAO! "Someone isn't coddling me, they must hate women, because -I- certainly can't be wrong!"

This is hilarious, it's like the Key and Peele Homophobe skit 




without the self awareness.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Oh, I do see the point of being professional in the face of rudeness, and let it slip in these cases after so many rides (1,000+) full of jackasses. The rudeness being displayed by IDriveNashville and BostonBarry amounts to nothing more than a couple of bullies attacking a woman. I can see your feelings of inadequacy from 3,000 miles away.


Oh get over yourself. This is the internet, at what point was I supposed to know you are female? I treated you the same way I treat everyone who complains about things that are clearly their own fault on this forum. Even if I did know you were a woman I would have said you made the same mistakes. That's equality. I'm a feminist raised by a single mother whose friends have always been 99% female and father to two tween girls raising them almost entirely alone. You chose the wrong feet to throw the "poor little woman, big bad men are abusing me" card at. Own your mistakes and grow or sulk in them and complain to people who know you're at fault and could care less.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah, you sure sound like a "feminist," all about empowering women. And I'm pretty sure you could see the generic female avatar, if you were really observant.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> LMFAO! "Someone isn't coddling me, they must hate women, because -I- certainly can't be wrong!"
> 
> This is hilarious, it's like the Key and Peele Homophobe skit
> 
> ...


You're talking about yourself again.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

It is what it is ...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Actually, no I don't look at avatars. And even if I did, like I said, you get treated the same as everyone. Look through my posts elsewhere. When a driver makes mistakes that are obvious to anyone but themselves and then goes on an internet forum to complain about their "unfair" treatment, they get told how it is. I'm not excusing the riders you picked up, hell I called them Assholes. But how you deal with the situation reflects on you, not them. And if the least you got was a low rating and a complaint notice feel lucky. Based on your writing here I would say you lack all ability to "be professional".



> The belief that women are and should be treated as potential intellectual equals and social equals to men. These people can be either male or female human beings, although the ideology is commonly (and perhaps falsely) associated mainly with women.
> 
> The basic idea of Feminism revolves around the principle that just because human bodies are designed to perform certain procreative functions, biological elements need not dictate intellectual and social functions, capabilities, and rights.
> 
> ...


Feminism isn't about empowerment. It is equality. I'm not going to handle you with kid gloves just because you're female.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

You're not the most honest person alive, are you, BostonBarry? I didn't once use the term "unfair" in any of my posts, yet you ascribe that to me while being rude and antagonistic. Whether it's due to misogyny or competitive spite, or the fact that full-time drivers have a vocation rather than a profession, you seek to pummel into submission with your rhetoric. Not going to happen.


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

i got a complaint for cigarettes when i've never smoked in my car and a complaint for late missed eta when the pax put the wrong pick up address people love to complain for no reason


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You've played the victim and the righteous hero all at once from your first post in this thread. "Attitude", by using quotes around this word you infer you had no inappropriate attitude and the complaint you received is unfair. In your own words you've been criticized for cleanliness -justifiably so since you said you should have vacuumed- and "attitude" -also justfiably so since you admit to calling passenger out on nasty remarks and inefficient directions. Complaining about all this leads the average person to reasonably assume you are seeking either sympathy for unfair behavior from riders or congratulations for telling them off.

You deserve neither. As I said you can put on the customer service attitude and smile your way through the bullshit knowing full well you can 1 star the passenger and complain to the company about their abuse. OR you can confront them as you did, own the 1 star you earn as a result, and feel justified in knowing you punished the ones who made you feel badly. But don't come here whining and then act surprised and play the victim when others call you out on clearly poor judgement.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Drewsouth said:


> i got a complaint for cigarettes when i've never smoked in my car and a complaint for late missed eta when the pax put the wrong pick up address people love to complain for no reason


I grew up around smokers, never knew the smell until I moved out and pulled my winter jacket out of storage. If you do smoke, you probably can't notice the smell on your clothes which can then carry into the car and get into the fabric. Also a passenger might have gotten into your car prior and had been smoking carrying the smell in with them. I keep a bottle of febreeze in my car door just in case someone gets in and is smelly. If you smoke outside your car you may want to have something to deodorize yourself before getting in.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> After 1,134 rides, I'm grateful to have a full-time career as a college educated professional where people see me as I am, not trying to treat me as a doormat. The interior of my car is holding up nicely, and the body damage will be fixed after I replace the transmission to the tune of $3,000. Then, it will make sense to get the work done. As for working nights, only a couple of times did I try and it wasn't for me, and weekdays belong to business development. Since I only work (very seldom) weekend days, mostly the experience is positive, except for paying Uber's field operation costs and them not having the driver's back. I am leaning toward not doing it all, as there really is no need on my part and I have no incentive to take a bunch of abuse from pax, not to mention the likes of IDriveNashville and BostonBarry.


 yeah , i didnt mean this in a bad way. its just hardly worth the hassle ,even myself i work part time. it grinds on me when pax look down , one said you are just a uber driver to me. ( i am just a director of a Car dealership and you just leech off your parents little girl ) but below $1 a mile it will be worthless even with 1.2-1.5 surge. trying to hustle surge just to get what used to be the normal rates.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

I hear you. Posted in "Complaints" since I'd received a complaint.  I want to stand with Uber drivers if they conduct protests on Westwood Blvd. Now, that would be cool. In addition to encouraging tipping and decent base fares ($1.75 6AM to 10PM, $2.75 late night to early morning, no need for "surge"), we should seek an end to the current rating system, even if we won't be driving. I'm going to join the class action lawsuit in case the W2 status results in some retroactive payments for all the hassle.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Nothing whining about the original post or subsequent responses to abuse. You're projecting again, BostonBarry. I don't need to read your other posts to know what a neurotic, narcissistic ****** you are, trying to make yourself out to be the omnipresent "Voice of Reason." What. A. Joke!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

"When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."

There has been zero abuse, other than the insults slung by you and only you. The closest you could come to saying you were verbally abused in this thread was when I said you suck at being professional. And that isn't an insult, that is a fact you brought up. It is an observation. But apparently you can't possibly have been wrong at any point in your life and will continue blaming all your woes on others and using petty insults to try and boost a clearly damaged ego. Good luck with that, I've exercised in futility long enough.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> What's so hard to understand, angry little man? I'm laughing at you and your uptight response.


U mad bro?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> "When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
> 
> There has been zero abuse, other than the insults slung by you and only you. The closest you could come to saying you were verbally abused in this thread was when I said you suck at being professional. And that isn't an insult, that is a fact you brought up. It is an observation. But apparently you can't possibly have been wrong at any point in your life and will continue blaming all your woes on others and using petty insults to try and boost a clearly damaged ego. Good luck with that, I've exercised in futility long enough.[/QUOTE}
> 
> You're a fine one to talk about ego, BostonBarry, not even owning up to the needlessly aggressive tone of all your posts. "Blaming all your woes on others" and other hyperbolic assertions, all with the intent of making yourself feel better by putting another person down for daring to openly share that I'm not perfect, is complete BS. Off to the men's rights meeting with you.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Man, if someone makes a joke, mean spirited or not, about my car, I'm going to laugh with them.

How hard is that?


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Can't we all just............................GET ALONG.............................

Why on Earth do any of you guys want to do this crap? We take crap from everybody, including fellow drivers. I need a new job.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Sludge said:


> Man, if someone makes a joke, mean spirited or not, about my car, I'm going to laugh with them.
> 
> How hard is that?


I could have said, "I wish my car was so nice, it's invisible, like yours."


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> So, I'm now 1137 trips in as of two weeks ago. I only drive Uber if I absolutely need the money now, since they do not care about drivers at all. Got a text today, similar to one I got many months ago when someone complained about my car's cleanliness--I'll admit, it did need vacuuming--that somebody complained about my attitude. This is only the second complaint, at all, ever. Since its been a couple of weeks, which entitled pax waited this long to gripe about their experience in my car, trying to get Uber to remove their 1-star that they rightfully earned?
> 
> 1) Purple-haired girl and her boyfriend, both very young, the male half of which called my car "a piece of s***" right outside the front passenger door, looking right at me and knowing I'd hear him. Yes, my car has body damage, yet apparently they needed a lift to the supermarket for a cool $2.40 to me, meaning neither one has a running vehicle of their own. Oh, and he wanted to sit up front with me, not in back with his girlfriend which I gently admonished him with, "Couples always sit together in back." Of course, the destination wasn't input, so the girl wants to tell me extremely last minute instructions. Well underway, I asked her why she was waiting until the last minute and pointedly insisted she let me know which lane I should be in which needed to be repeated. To her "man" (a designation the ****** didn't deserve), I pointed out, "So, you think my car's a piece of shit, huh? I mean, I couldn't help hearing you through the glass." Stunned silence, after which the girl asked, "Did you say that?" and after another awkward pause, "Oh, so you did, then." They tried to get me to let them out right in the middle of the parking lot driveway, and I insisted on safety by pulling into a spot. The girl SLAMMED my door as they exited. lol 1-star for you!
> 
> ...


May I suggest a Midol?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

run26912 said:


> May I suggest a Midol?


Yes, you should take one right away.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

d'Uber

Customer service clearly isn't for you...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sludge said:


> Man, if someone makes a joke, mean spirited or not, about my car, I'm going to laugh with them.
> 
> How hard is that?


It can turn into a great ice breaker or a way to build rapport. Any job in the service industry is hard, just because you need the people skills to be any good at it.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Of course, I'm *terrible* at customer service, because I stood up for myself when others made a mountain out of a molehill after I shared a complaint I received. Yes, that's exactly how I got to 1,134 trips with good ratings, and have lasted in a tough, dog-eat-dog career for twelve plus years. Some just want to "win" at being Internet trolls because this is their only VOCATION which isn't really a profession. They dare not chance standing up to rude customers from time to time, even as independent contractors, so they act all tough with me. Losers.


----------



## BardyHardy (Feb 17, 2015)

With that first story, everyone was wrong. They were awful, but you don't talk back to customers. You can secretly hold the rage inside and 1-star them afterwards, but you don't confront them and criticize them just for being shitheads. If you were put in danger or they were spilling shit in your car, or got in with a lit cigarette or something, I would understand some of this. Not being a troll. Your attitude sucked.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

If this is only the second complaint you're aware of out of more than 1,000 rides I fail to see the big deal. What did the text say specifically, did it allude to any sort of potential action by Uber based on the complaint? 

It just seems completely unreasonable at that number of rides that 2 complaints should amount to anything.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Of course, I'm *terrible* at customer service, because I stood up for myself when others made a mountain out of a molehill after I shared a complaint I received. Yes, that's exactly how I got to 1,134 trips with good ratings, and have lasted in a tough, dog-eat-dog career for twelve plus years. Some just want to "win" at being Internet trolls because this is their only VOCATION which isn't really a profession. They dare not chance standing up to rude customers from time to time, even as independent contractors, so they act all tough with me. Losers.


Take 2 Midols princess... and call Travis in the morning....


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

BardyHardy said:


> With that first story, everyone was wrong. They were awful, but you don't talk back to customers. You can secretly hold the rage inside and 1-star them afterwards, but you don't confront them and criticize them just for being shitheads. If you were put in danger or they were spilling shit in your car, or got in with a lit cigarette or something, I would understand some of this. Not being a troll. Your attitude sucked.


Well, I wasn't going to drive this weekend, however, I became motivated by the negativity my initial post generated. Today, I drove 23 trips with a perfect 5.0, much more like my usual performance. Out of all of them, only one got a 1 star (got into car complaining about man running late, 1/2 an hour late to wedding she planned, even YELLING angrily at him when he wasn't in the car, short trip, no tip, left my door wide open rather than closing it so man had to do it for her, he looked at me as if embarrassed by her behavior). The pendulum theory works for course correction; that, and driving in LA instead of OC, which always works better for me.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

NightRider said:


> If this is only the second complaint you're aware of out of more than 1,000 rides I fail to see the big deal. What did the text say specifically, did it allude to any sort of potential action by Uber based on the complaint?
> 
> It just seems completely unreasonable at that number of rides that 2 complaints should amount to anything.


Thank you for the question. The message said not to worry; if a pattern emerged, that might be cause for deactivation. So, wasn't too concerned, just curious as to which irritating person might have sought to correct a 1 star. I wonder if riders get to do that when we can't. Even then, you're absolutely right: it's not too big a deal.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Thank you for the question. The message said not to worry; if a pattern emerged, that might be cause for deactivation. So, wasn't too concerned, just curious as to which irritating person might have sought to correct a 1 star. I wonder if riders get to do that when we can't. Even then, you're absolutely right: it's not too big a deal.


I've yet to see anyone deactivated due to attitude complaints. If it goes over into inappropriate behavior, you're at risk, but pissy riders who don't like how you look at them aren't a big deal.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

REPEAT and when in doubt, REPEAT!!!

So, the question here is, are you posting just to vent, or to express your surprise that its taken 1100 rides before someone rightfully complained about your terrible ****ing attitude?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You might try getting wasted before you drive. That might help.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I think things would go better for all of us if we all do like I do. Drink some beer.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> REPEAT and when in doubt, REPEAT!!!
> 
> So, the question here is, are you posting just to vent, or to express your surprise that its taken 1100 rides before someone rightfully complained about your terrible ****ing attitude?


Your attitude is not one of helpfulness. This is readily apparent; pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Oh, I do see the point of being professional in the face of rudeness, and let it slip in these cases after so many rides (1,000+) full of jackasses. The rudeness being displayed by IDriveNashville and BostonBarry amounts to nothing more than a couple of bullies attacking a woman. I can see your feelings of inadequacy from 3,000 miles away.


So now you play the woman card after acting like an ass yourself, sorry, not buying it. I don't care if you are man woman or it, you need to have better control over your car and pax if you are going to succeed at this. Since you don't seem to have it, take your own advice and stop driving, you'll be doing yourself and your pax a favor.

iDriveNashville is absolutely correct:


iDriveNashville said:


> The correct answer key:
> 
> 1) Cancel
> 2) Cancel
> 3) STFU


----------



## TheCatnTheHat (Oct 2, 2015)

Just FYI - largely this forum is full of trolls who have no life and are looking to be the Internet tough guy. Don't expect any more courtesy or valuable comments here than you would at a high school cafeteria.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

TheCatnTheHat said:


> Just FYI - largely this forum is full of trolls who have no life and are looking to be the Internet tough guy. Don't expect any more courtesy or valuable comments here than you would at a high school cafeteria.


You necroed a thread to juat play white knight with an op that, after reading this thread, rightly got a complaint that they deserved?

More than this story then they are revealing.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

To the OP: try not to let the sentence following this one trigger your pathetic insecurities about your sex/gender.

Given your self-described behavior and statements in the incidents described in the initial post of this thread, it would serve you well to retire from any and all ride-sharing activities posthaste; you do not have a temperament suited for dealing with the range of personalities and situations commonly encountered when ride-sharing, not to mention that your subsequent responses in this thread lead me to believe that you are a psychotic c-unt who should seek professional mental counseling ASAP ;-).


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberlift said:


> Why do drivers on this forum throw around the word 'professionalism.' When companies treat and pay you like crap and passengers treat you like a 99 cent slave, exactly what kind of professionalism do you think is owed? The professionalism of a server at the Ritz Carlton? Of a 100$/hr limousine driver? Cause that's what you make it sound like. You get what you pay for in this world. The only professionalism these companies and most of these passengers are due is the worst customer service you can imagine. Again, you get what you pay for in this world. You don't go to Ross Dress for Less or Walmart and expect a personal shopper with free coffee and cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off, nor would you go to Jack in the Box and order a hamburger medium rare, bun lightly toasted, sauce on the side, grilled onions..... Baffles me that anyone would expect or feel it is due some high rate of professionalism for this bottom of the barrel job that pays LESS than minimum wage after true expenses.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Do not know if you agree but I don't take crap from my pax when I drove. This is my car and a nice one at that and if you don't abide by my rules you will be put to the curb at a safe place but before your destination. You have no right to disrespect anyone. You are not doing me a favor paying me my shitty fare to drive you around. No you can't pile 5 people in my vehicle, no you can not eat or drink in my vehicle, don't even think about touching my climate control or radio, and don't even think about being rude or disrespectful. My pax actaully were not bad. The low per mile drove me to quit instead of pax attitude. Sorry I don't agree that because they are pax they do or say what they please.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Do not know if you agree but I don't take crap from my pax when I drove. This is my car and a nice one at that and if you don't abide by my rules you will be put to the curb at a safe place but before your destination. You have no right to disrespect anyone. You are not doing me a favor paying me my shitty fare to drive you around. No you can't pile 5 people in my vehicle, no you can not eat or drink in my vehicle, don't even think about touching my climate control or radio, and don't even think about being rude or disrespectful. My pax actaully were not bad. The low per mile drove me to quit instead of pax attitude. Sorry I don't agree that because they are pax they do or say what they please.


Never had one pax complain about my music or temperature in the car. Seems like all my issues were with people giving turn by turn directions and telling me when to turn at the very last second. People asking for an Aux cord, I ask them to put it at a reasonable level because I have "hearing issues" and I don't want to further damage my ears. They understand. I'd rather them listen to their music so I could just enjoy driving and listen to something different. I have a "Uber" Playlists that consists of different genres so I don't offend anyone. lol


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

When pax gives direction once a turn was made I would ask if we are turning right or left so you can get in the appropiate lane. That never bothered me.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> When pax gives direction once a turn was made I would ask if we are turning right or left so you can get in the appropiate lane. That never bothered me.


except when they're attached to their phones. then they put their head up and say "oh turn right here." I've done your technique but even when you're in the proper lane, any last minute instructions is still dangerous. I guess you haven't driven LA people around yet. Most entitled broke Mf'ers ever. Had one pax who didn't want to enter an address but wanted to give turn by turn on a 35 mile ride. Really? Told her Uber insurance and my personal insurance would not recognize this as a valid ride and in the event we get into an accident, she would not be covered by the insurance and would be liable for their own medical payments. She then entered an address. These turn by turn instructors do this for the sole purpose of trying to get a free ride by emailing CSR and saying insufficient route.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol.... Another troll drive by.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Lol.... Another troll drive by.


hey said "So, I'm now 1137 trips in as of two weeks ago."... He hit his 1137 trips two weeks ago.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Epic troll thread. Bravo.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> So, I'm now 1137 trips in as of two weeks ago. I only drive Uber if I absolutely need the money now, since they do not care about drivers at all. Got a text today, similar to one I got many months ago when someone complained about my car's cleanliness--I'll admit, it did need vacuuming--that somebody complained about my attitude. This is only the second complaint, at all, ever. Since its been a couple of weeks, which entitled pax waited this long to gripe about their experience in my car, trying to get Uber to remove their 1-star that they rightfully earned?
> 
> 1) Purple-haired girl and her boyfriend, both very young, the male half of which called my car "a piece of s***" right outside the front passenger door, looking right at me and knowing I'd hear him. Yes, my car has body damage, yet apparently they needed a lift to the supermarket for a cool $2.40 to me, meaning neither one has a running vehicle of their own. Oh, and he wanted to sit up front with me, not in back with his girlfriend which I gently admonished him with, "Couples always sit together in back." Of course, the destination wasn't input, so the girl wants to tell me extremely last minute instructions. Well underway, I asked her why she was waiting until the last minute and pointedly insisted she let me know which lane I should be in which needed to be repeated. To her "man" (a designation the ****** didn't deserve), I pointed out, "So, you think my car's a piece of shit, huh? I mean, I couldn't help hearing you through the glass." Stunned silence, after which the girl asked, "Did you say that?" and after another awkward pause, "Oh, so you did, then." They tried to get me to let them out right in the middle of the parking lot driveway, and I insisted on safety by pulling into a spot. The girl SLAMMED my door as they exited. lol 1-star for you!
> 
> ...


Spoiled princesses? In SoCal? OooohmiGod! Never.......


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> Oh, I do see the point of being professional in the face of rudeness, and let it slip in these cases after so many rides (1,000+) full of jackasses. The rudeness being displayed by IDriveNashville and BostonBarry amounts to nothing more than a couple of bullies attacking a woman. I can see your feelings of inadequacy from 3,000 miles away.


I'd take a break if I were you. The pax were jerks per your description, but you made a series of poor choices.

I don't get much aggression from passengers because I am a big dude, look rough/ugly and have a James Earl Jones voice. The few aggressive folks stop when I turn the dome light/dash light on and they see my 18 inch biceps, giant traps and 6'4" 250lb frame.

I don't say this to brag, rather drivers who are not physically imposing need different tactics. I can intimidate most people without having to say anything. When I've been forced into it I've knocked more than a few people out, the nature of working cattle and in slaughterhouses. Lots of roughnecks.

I would have not said a word to the first couple other than a greeting and farewell.

The girls would likely not have made it into the car.

The 30 something couple would have gotten a funny story, likely embellished, if they were in the talking mood.


----------



## monacojetset (Dec 9, 2015)

d'Uber said:


> It is what it is ...


It's sad that when u deal with the public....driving uber or on a thread....U have to deal with disrespect and ignorance. Particularly in ur own car. U could always put the passenger out if u feel unsafe or slurs being used. That's not cool at anytime.


----------

